# Wanna chat?



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

This thread is just for having conversations. So, how are you?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Excited!!


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Why are you excited?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

You probably don't want to know...watching the game.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you want the Ravens to win?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Not so much  , but none of my favorites are in this one.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

My fiance wants the Ravens. I just think the commercials are hilarious.


----------

